# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Indiegogo Campaign Goes Live Tomorrow

## Luv2Fight

Tomorrow is a big day for those of you that plan to back the MOD-t.  I'm interested in seeing what the price will be set at.  We've heard under $300, so I want to see how much under $300 it will be priced at.  Looking forward to it.

_Edit: Title was corrected - the campaign is on Indiegogo rather than Kickstarter_

----------


## NewMatter

Thanks everyone for all the interest!  Wish us luck (if you are so inclined  :Smile: ).  The Indiegogo page will finally reveal the exact pricing as well as a lot of other specifications and technical details.  And after the launch we'll be able to dive into these details more fully.

----------


## Larry

I'm super excited to help you guys out.  I rarely will look on Indiegogo so thanks to 3DPrint.com and this forum for letting me know about your machine.  I really think you guys will do very well.  The media attention you have received already has been quite impressive.  Good luck!

----------


## Feign

Very exciting, though I'm more comfortable using Kickstarter.  I wouldn't mind seeing a campaign there as well (the dual campaign worked well for Peachy Printer, though it was looked down on by many backers in the beginning).

Actually, a lot of good lessons can be learned from the Peachy team...  They took a lot of marketing risks that ended up paying off.

----------

